# Is It Out Of Line To Ask What You Guys Had To Pay For Your Outback 312Bh's?



## islandmansam (Mar 2, 2011)

I am in Florida shopping for a new TT. Looked at the Jayco Eagles, but they lacked some features and seemed a bit pricey. Have yet to set foot in the 312BH but love it online. I am finding that I can get better pricing if I buy the unit up North (Michigan, Ohio, etc.) Is it rude to ask what everyone is paying for these trailers? As you can see, I am new to this forum and do not wish to offend the group. But also, I am very new to the world of travel trailers and am looking for seasoned advice and guidance. Over a month ago, I purchased a 2005 Jayco 31bhs. At the time of purchasee I felt it served my needs, but then I went to the Local RV with my wife and saw some of the newer models and the search began again. I got a super deal on the Jayco so it will be easy to flip, and now I have my sights set on the Outback 312BH Special Edition. Any advice on a good price and/or good dealer experience would be of great help. We are a family of four (two boys 9 and 7) and are planning an 8 week "trip of a lifetime" this summer, headed out West to Yellowstone, Grand Canyon, etc. I doubt I'll ever have this much time off again, so figured I might as well get the best trailer I can afford to maximize our fun and enjoyment and minimize the stress and worries of the older TT. Thanks in advance for any input. Sam


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

I cant say about the 312bh but i have purchased 2 new Outbacks from Lakeshore in Mi, others have purchased from Holmans in Oh, both offer great deals with no nonsense pricing. Good luck in your search. and welcome to Outbackers.com


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Not out of line, but the market varies a lot based on location and economic condition. Typically Lakeshore rv and Holman motors are the cheapest. Both should be happy to give you a quote. Then you need to decide if you can get your local dealer low enough, or decide to take a road trip.


----------



## jcat67 (Aug 8, 2008)

Funny you should ask. I actually called Holman a couple of days ago on one of their 312bh's. I was quoted $21995. A heck of a price considering MSRP around 33K or so and so far the best I can find in North Central Florida is around 30K. I am hoping I can negotiate a wholesale trade deal on mine with my local dealer in Ocala who carries Outback and has 2 312's in stock. We'll see.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

islandmansam said:


> I am in Florida shopping for a new TT. Looked at the Jayco Eagles, but they lacked some features and seemed a bit pricey. Have yet to set foot in the 312BH but love it online. I am finding that I can get better pricing if I buy the unit up North (Michigan, Ohio, etc.) Is it rude to ask what everyone is paying for these trailers? As you can see, I am new to this forum and do not wish to offend the group. But also, I am very new to the world of travel trailers and am looking for seasoned advice and guidance. Over a month ago, I purchased a 2005 Jayco 31bhs. At the time of purchasee I felt it served my needs, but then I went to the Local RV with my wife and saw some of the newer models and the search began again. I got a super deal on the Jayco so it will be easy to flip, and now I have my sights set on the Outback 312BH Special Edition. Any advice on a good price and/or good dealer experience would be of great help. We are a family of four (two boys 9 and 7) and are planning an 8 week "trip of a lifetime" this summer, headed out West to Yellowstone, Grand Canyon, etc. I doubt I'll ever have this much time off again, so figured I might as well get the best trailer I can afford to maximize our fun and enjoyment and minimize the stress and worries of the older TT. Thanks in advance for any input. Sam


Welcome...sounds like you are planning the trip of a lifetime!

I think you'll find that Holman's (I used) and probably Lakeshore RV offer nearly automated responses when you click on their website links to "request price" ... Since they are wholesalers...my experience has been they don't waste too much time on the phone... .they're not going to spend too much time trying to "convince you" that the deal is good... you either like it or you don't. So don't be afraid to inquire, thinking you'll be harassed ;-) You won't get a very good value on your trade either because of the same thing... they'd prefer not to have trades, in most cases. I think you'll find that they'll give you a good target price to shoot for. It will be very hard for most places to come close to.... not that it's never happened though.

If you browse through the forum, you'll probably find numerous accounts of experiences with these and other dealers. I drove 900 miles from Minnesota to Ohio to pick up mine, and saved nearly 5K (after travel expenses) over a new model that was a year older at the local dealer.

I think for a such a long trip, I would recommend making sure your tow vehicle is set up really well too, with good WD and anti-sway hitch. Outbacks can be a tad heavier than some competing models, so it's important to understand where you sit with respect to the limits (or rather, ratings) of your tow vehicle and trailer combination. With a family of 4, for a trip like that, you'll need lots of gear. IMHO, the tow vehicle of choice will be a 3/4 ton or 1 ton crew cab pickup. 3/4 ton SUV's like Suburban or Excursion will be borderline, as will the 1/2 ton crew cab pickups (due to payload capacities).


----------



## joeymac (Aug 19, 2010)

jcat67 said:


> Funny you should ask. I actually called Holman a couple of days ago on one of their 312bh's. I was quoted $21995. A heck of a price considering MSRP around 33K or so and so far the best I can find in North Central Florida is around 30K. I am hoping I can negotiate a wholesale trade deal on mine with my local dealer in Ocala who carries Outback and has 2 312's in stock. We'll see.


I got the same quote from Holman last year. I live in Northern Kentucky so I had a choice of Holman or Northside Rv in Lexington, KY. 
I went with Northside RV since they made me feel like they wanted my business. (Didn't get that feeling at Holman, was basically told take this price or leave it, so I left it) 
I paid $21,200 for mine, and so far have been satisified with the service I received at Northside, plus saved a few hundred dollars.


----------



## outbackmac (Feb 1, 2005)

I keep telling everyone General rv in Canton Ohio ask for Jim morris and tell him Jerry sent yea


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

For what its worth...I paid $23,500 out the door for mine in TX back in 2009. Funny thing is they have gotten more sturdy, prettier looking, and the amenities list has grown exponentially.

One thing to remember, although its not always an issue for everyone, just know that some local dealerships may push you to the back of the line when it comes to servicing if you don't buy from them. I don't think any of us on this forum are sure why they do it, but I'm also sure that someone on this forum can point you in the right direction of a good dealer to get yours serviced if you do buy from another dealer.

Good luck in your hunting.

Oh, one more thing, just like in buying a vehicle, make sure you ask what the total cost will be with all fees and taxes included. Those can add up in a hurry.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

I'll second the vote on Holman. We live in Baltimore, and the 1000 mile round trip at a cost of about $500 for gas, food, lodging, campground, etc., to Cincinnati saved us about $5000.

Holman will give you their best price quickly. As noted above, go to their web site and pick the one you want and ask for a quote. Their price will be very low, but it's essentially fixed--they can't lower it and stay in business. You *can* get a deal on the hitch, a second battery (I got a second 12v one rather than go whole hog for two 6 volt ones) and other stuff like longer sewer hose. They'll install other stuff for you, too, like a surge protector if you want....

Holman can arrange delivery, or you can drive there and pick it up (that's what we did). They installed the WDH and taught us how to hitch and unhitch. The PDI took 4 hours but Holman's is good--I got a super PDI check list from this site and sent them a copy--Jamie said they'd seen it many times and it takes 4 hours. They will teach you everything you need to know and I recommend you camp right at Holman's "up against the fence" overnight that first night and cook, use the microwave, take a shower, and on and on to see if there are problems.

For the PDI, you don't want the kids around. Young ones get bored and will be a PITA. If you will be bringing them with you for the trip, talk to Jamie and try to arrange a paid sitter for those 4 hours. You might spend $100 but it'll be well worth it.

For the DW, be sure she wears slacks or jeans--she should be climbing around as you will, and she won't flash the assembled folks!

We had no trade so I can't write about that.

Service locally has been no problem. An RV repair place and store is delighted to take my money, and when they found a warranty item, it worked out fine. A bit more paperwork for me, but Keystone took care of us.

Good luck and good shopping!


----------



## SouthRider (May 29, 2009)

I bought my 230RS from Steves RV in Chalmette LA. He is moving to Lacombe La on I-12 this spring. Might be a lot closer to Florida than Ohio for you.

He tends to order his Outbacks LOADED with several of the packages added.

He currently has a 312BH on his website for $26,750. You can see it here: http://www.stevesrv.com/rv/keystone/traveltrailer/214/Keystone_Outback_312BH

They are very nice people to deal with. It's a family owned & run business, and they took care of me even after the warranty ran out with some little things.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Be careful on the "options" 
Most every option is standard on the Outbacks as has been mentioned before. Being in Florida you might want the A/C upgrade, but that's about the only real option I can think of.


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers neighbor!

We bought our 2005 28RSDS new at Suncoast RV in Cocoa...because we didn't know any better. The MSRP was $24,220 and we ended buying for $18,645. At the time I thought I got a pretty good deal. After being on this forum and hearing other's stories, I probably could have gotten a better deal in Michigan or Ohio. Live and learn I guess. Anyway, after going to the Tampa RV Show in January with fellow Outbacker's, I have gotten the bug for a new 298RE or the Cougar High Country 321RES (THANKS Phillip!). Since our kids are both in college now and rarely go with us, these two floorplans suite us better. If and when we (I) decide to take the plunge again, I will definitely be calling up north to see what kind of deal I can get from them. Good luck on your decision and on your summer adventure. Maybe we'll run into you locally - Long Point, Jetty Park, Manatee Hammock - some of our favorite weekend spots.

Jimmie


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

"Options": Holman includes every "option" that Keystone offers. (At least that was true when we bought in April 2009). It appears that nearly every dealer puts all the "options" on the factory order so they can sell it from inventory.

I concur with the above regarding the a/c upgrade. If you're in Florida, Arizona, etc., order it with the 15K btu air conditioner. Other than a second unit, that's the best you can do. A second unit is added "in the field" and a second 13K btu unit (non-ducted) might also help. Cost will be under $1000 according to others on this site. It's a bit of a PITA to run the power supply wires and some have noted that the second unit spoofs the thermostat which cuts off the a/c too early, but that can be worked out (move the thermostat). But a second 13K btu unit should certainly help keep the whole TT comfy on those 95 degree days in Florida...


----------



## Kevin K (Jan 31, 2011)

I think you will find that the on-line price request works pretty well. Submit a few requests and you will easily see what the lowest price is. As others have said I don't think Holman and Lakeshore have the markup to negotiate very much off what they on-line quote you... maybe. On one deal I paid $1,800 more to not drive 10 hours round trip and the other $800 to save 4 hours. The dealer I used is 10 minutes from the house. I don't personally know yet how good their service department is but a few friends had good things to say. In the end it will come down to making a decision like that. You can save money by going to get a trailer.

The trade I had also factored into the decision since I really didn't want the inconvenience of having two trailers. Mine was ordered and was on its way when the only guy that called off the craigs list ad gave me $1,500 more than dealer trade. Done!

Now to the job of towing the behemoth. The 312 is a big trailer. It will certainly take some getting use to but man is the space inside nice!


----------



## LaydBack (Aug 22, 2010)

I got online quotes from Holman, Lakeshore, and General RV. They were all very competitive and Ken at General guaranteed me that they would not be beat. Luke at Holman was very attentive and eager to earn my business. I showed Holman's price to my local dealer who has the regualr 312 sticker priced at around $37, xxx and I'd imagine the 10th Anniversary Edition to be about $2K more (got there right when mine got delivered, so I never even saw what the sticker price was/would have been). He told me he wasn't gonna lose my business and I told him he wouldn't lose it for gas money. In the end, I paid $1301 more buying locally (I think I misquoted this in another thread, saying around $1100......document fees). I figured by the time I factored in a 6-7 hour road trip, food, fuel, risking a ticket on the way there, hotel stay (don't think we would have camped out in it on the dealer's lot), and 1/2 to a whole day's lost wages, I probably paid $600-$800 more than "gas money". Having pulled the trailer, I'm glad I opted to buy locally, as I've never towed much of anything, and I don't think anyone's maiden voyage with a 312, should be a 6-7 hour journey. In terms of numbers, if that's what you're lookin for, Holman $24786, local $26087. This of course was with options: Carefree Slide Cover III, Surge Guard Hardwired, Barker 3500 lb. tongue jack (Holman had Husky 4500 lb. jack), Fantastik Fan 62316, Reese Strait Line (Dual Cam) w/ 1200 lb. bars, and locking water hatch (Holman did not have in price). I think the best price I got on the 10th Anniversary trailer alone was from General RV, $22678.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

We had a quote from Lakeshore for our 2011 312BH for 23,340, and had a trade mixed in with it. Gansen RV in Iowa would match it. we ended up buying from Midstates in Rapid City SD for within about $1000 of above and didnt have to travel and supported our local dealer. Get a quote from Lakeshore and Holman like everyone says and also check with your local guy if you have one. Sometimes they will surprise you. Our local dealer (Midstates) has a good service center that we used before we bought from them with our last unit, so we already liked them.


----------



## Traveling Tek (Oct 15, 2010)

Got my 301bq fully loaded, plus screen room, load leveler, and brake controller for $24 out the door with $2,400 down from Lerchrv.com The list on it was like $34-36.


----------



## Birdman1991 (Mar 5, 2011)

Looks like we are paying $26345 for a non-10th anniversary model. It seems like a fair price, I could do a little better, but then I would have to drive a ways for it.

Greg


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

Birdman1991 said:


> Looks like we are paying $26345 for a non-10th anniversary model. It seems like a fair price, I could do a little better, but then I would have to drive a ways for it.
> 
> Greg


Where are you buying yours? We bought ours at what was Fun Time RV in Cleburne.


----------



## Birdman1991 (Mar 5, 2011)

We are getting it at Holiday World in Dallas. I thought Fun time went through some changes and it doesn't look like they carry Keystone products anymore. Holiday seems to be the only dealer here in Dallas.


----------

